# Who should MAC team up with next??



## stellarx1587 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was checking out the new Tokidoki for Smashbox collection and started thinking about who MAC should team up with next... too bad MAC didn't do Tokidoki... I think it woulda been super cute! We had the Zandra collection... and Y & Kei... Barbie...and others... but who would be YOUR ULTIMATE collaboration dream? 

Mine would be MAC for *Betsey Johnson*... or maybe even Harajuku Lovers. One I personally think would be cool, but would never happen... MAC for *Triple 5 Soul*! Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (my two loves together... one could dream)... makeup for the urban chicks...


----------



## liv (Feb 23, 2007)

Betsey Johnson would be so cute, imagine that cute floral print on compacts and lipsticks!

I think a whole Disney line would be cool, instead of just doing the TLCs.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 23, 2007)

I think Betsey Johnson would be great as well!  I would love that collection.


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd love MAC to team up with Betsey Johnson! That's such a great idea..
Maybe Immodesty Blaze too if anyone knows her. She's a burlesque dancer and I think she was on America's Next Top Model once demonstrating something. She's not thaat famous though but she's hot and I know she's not huge or anything but she's like a size 14 so she'll fit into the all sizes category 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
ETA: Haha what I'd truely love is MAC to team up with one of my favorite old school 80's hair metal bands like Motley Crue or Poison! That would be awesome and I bet it'd be a nice makeup range as well.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 23, 2007)

I would love Betsy Johnson & Donna Karan (not together).


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 23, 2007)

i'd love Dsquared2 to do a collection... theyre stuff would be sooo funky.

and id die if Dolce and gabanna did one... i'd imagine leopard print compacts and really fresh colours.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd love to see a collaboration with Tim Burton.  And someone in another thread before suggested Disney villians, which I thought was an awesome idea.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Feb 23, 2007)

LOl, Betsey was my first thought even before I saw these replies!
Though I suspect the colors might not be completely wearable for me, lol,  that's one I'd have to buy regardless


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 23, 2007)

Sanrio ie Spotty Dottie, Pocchaco, and yes Hello Kitty

that's right I'm 23 and I want Sanrio makeup.


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Sanrio ie Spotty Dottie, Pocchaco, and yes Hello Kitty

that's right I'm 23 and I want Sanrio makeup._

 
Ooohhh... Hello Kitty... my 5 year old will steal this makeup from me!  Love it love it!  Wish they team up with Juicy couture... hee hee.  How about the Disney princesses... I can see Cinderella, Snow White, Belle, Ariel... lots and lots of diff color combos for sure.


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aprilrobin* 

 
_LOl, Betsey was my first thought even before I saw these replies!
Though I suspect the colors might not be completely wearable for me, lol,  that's one I'd have to buy regardless_

 
Me too!  L.A.M.B. would also be fantastic! Or Yohji Yamamoto!

I would be all over Hello Kitty MAC stuff, too.


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 23, 2007)

john galliano for dior


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'd love to see a collaboration with Tim Burton.  And someone in another thread before suggested Disney villians, which I thought was an awesome idea._

 
omfg tim burton would be absolutely amazing

so would hello kitty.. or even better, charmmy kitty <3


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 23, 2007)

i would love a betsey line...i wish smashbox hadn't gotten toki doki i would have loved that. i would love a sanrio line as well (my melody). i would love a paul frank line too....i think it would be cute.


----------



## nancybridget (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'd love to see a collaboration with Tim Burton.  And someone in another thread before suggested Disney villians, which I thought was an awesome idea._

 
That would be fabulous!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 24, 2007)

i completely agree with betsey johnson & sanrio. ahh my wallet would hate me!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with juicyaddict, I think a Juicy Couture collection would be great!


----------



## RobynG1 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ohh, Paul Frank would be so cute. And any Sanrio. Or Uglydolls or something.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 24, 2007)

juicy couture, bestey johnson and hello kitty would be great!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_juicy couture, bestey johnson and hello kitty would be great!_

 
Ditto.


----------



## angeliclao (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Sanrio ie Spotty Dottie, Pocchaco, and yes Hello Kitty

that's right I'm 23 and I want Sanrio makeup._

 

omg i totally agree..i'm 21 years old and i have hello kitty bed sheets, blankets, towels, the works!! hmmm...and i wonder why i have now friends...hahaha


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh I agree with Hello Kitty!! That would be SOOO cute!!!


----------



## ette (Feb 25, 2007)

Disney Princesses - LOL I made a whole fake color story for it and sent it to MAC a while back. They told me they liked it and gave it to product execs. Thats all I've heard lol.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 25, 2007)

I would so be all over a hello kitty, LAMB or harajuku lovers collaboration. 

I could see it now, cute hello kitty packaging and you know if Gwen collaborated with MAC, she would have to name something, "Love", "Angel", "Music" and "Baby", "Super Kawaii", and  "Fatal Attraction to Cuteness".


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree, disney princesses would be awesome. In terms of a designer, I think Miss Sixty or Juicy Couture (lots of bright and funky inspiration there!)


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the disney villans idea.. just imagine an ursula deep purple l/c.
I would love a bright and beachy collection like Michael Kors or something futuristic like balenciaga.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 26, 2007)

disney princesses, that would be adorable... juicy couture would be an amazing collection, just imagine all the cute charms that would be on the packaging!!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I agree, disney princesses would be awesome. In terms of a designer, I think Miss Sixty or Juicy Couture (lots of bright and funky inspiration there!)_

 
OoOohh... Miss Sixty! Damn how come I didn't think of that?!?!


----------



## lah_knee (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm a mac juicy makeup bag sounds delicious. but would never happen.... 

sanrio would be awesome!!!


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 27, 2007)

Vivienne Westwood


----------



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the Hello Kitty, LAMB and Harajuku Lovers ideas.  Has MAC ever done a geisha-themed color story? That would empty out my pocketbook for sure.

Really anything with a Japanese/Asian feel to it would be great for MAC.  And they should get Gong Li (a great Chinese actress) to be one of their models because she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow...this is an amazing post
MAC should team up with:
*D&G:* i could totally see gold packaging with D&G on it
*Roberto Cavalli: *ooooh leopard and snake print compacts
*Swarowski: *Compacts made out of Swarowski crystals
*Louis Vuitton:* I can't even begin to imagine how cute their packaging would be, and how much it would cost :crap:
*Looney Tunes: *awww I can totally imagine Tweety Bird on their compacts in addtion to the other ones like Bugs Bunny...etc
*Juicy Couture*: I can just imagine their e/s names...oooooohhh


----------



## charzz (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_I love the Hello Kitty, LAMB and Harajuku Lovers ideas.  Has MAC ever done a geisha-themed color story? That would empty out my pocketbook for sure.

Really anything with a Japanese/Asian feel to it would be great for MAC.  And they should get Gong Li (a great Chinese actress) to be one of their models because she is absolutely gorgeous!_

 
that would be amazing... and they should do a geisha themed line, it would be incredible.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryice* 

 
_Has MAC ever done a geisha-themed color story? That would empty out my pocketbook for sure.

Really anything with a Japanese/Asian feel to it would be great for MAC._

 
^^ I so agree.  I would LOVE to see Geisha's and Cherry Blossoms all over everything.  That's a scarry thought, going bankrupt cause of MAC lol.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Mar 2, 2007)

I live near the beach, and used to be a surfer, so I'd love to see MAC team up with Roxy.  I could just see a lot of beige, ocean/teal blue, and light yellow eyeshadows with soft coral, nude, and soft pink lipglasses. I just love light makeup for the summer, and the Roxy symbol would be cute on the packaging.


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 16, 2007)

Betsey Johnson, Gwen Stefani, Pink - all have really outrageous style!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 16, 2007)

Strawberry Shortcake & friends? lol thats my mouse pad


----------



## liv (Apr 16, 2007)

Because of the new Allure with Jen Garner on the cover, I think a Marc Jacobs collection would be so pretty.  I always love the style of makeup on the runways for his shows, it's always very soft and sweet.


----------



## belle_in_pink (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the idea about the Disney Princesses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Different looks for the different characters.  I could imagine the ff.:

- Ariel: something like Lure, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Belle: something pretty and fragile, for the prom queen
- Pocahontas: something "tribal" in look, good for darker colored women
- Jasmine: something "Arabian" like eyeliners and deep e/s colors....

Wow!

Hello Kitty would be cute too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For stars, I would like them to team up w/ Jennifer Lopez. I always like her makeup.  I dunno if that would be such a remote possibility though.

Would love to see MAC team up w/ Asian "icons" for a change.  To infuse some kind of "international vibe" for the brand.  Gong Li and Zhang Ziyi are already taken, so hmmmm...another big Asian star?


----------



## goink (Apr 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle_in_pink* 

 
_Would love to see MAC team up w/ Asian "icons" for a change.  To infuse some kind of "international vibe" for the brand.  Gong Li and Zhang Ziyi are already taken, so hmmmm...another big Asian star?_

 
  Lucy Liu? She was in a TV commercial for Revlon's Super Lustrous Lipstick in 2000.

I think she'll be great. I love how she doesn't cover her cute freckles.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Apr 19, 2007)

I would love a broadway theme. Either hairspray or wicked would be amaing.


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 19, 2007)

i would LOVE pulp fiction, azumi or grease!!


----------



## TechnoKitty (Apr 20, 2007)

Alexander McQueen or David Bowie. I also think it would be neat if they took young talented actresses like Scarlett Johanson, Maggie Gyllenhal and Natalie Portman and made them look like classic icons like Bridgitte Bardot, Anne Margaret, Mae West or Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 26, 2007)

a hello kitty line would be smashing. but so would a betsey johnson.  i would like too see a disney couture line, with bambi. =]


----------



## karinaf (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with the above poster on the Hello Kitty line!  I also think it would be fun if they did something sports/tomboy related - like NFL/NHL/MLB colors, etc.  That would be awesome!


----------



## oracle1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Sanrio ie Spotty Dottie, Pocchaco, and yes Hello Kitty

that's right I'm 23 and I want Sanrio makeup._

 
I would LOVE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  to for them to team up with Sanrio(*Hello Kitty*).  I would also like for them to due a tribute to actresses for past decades i.e  *Dorothy Dandridge, Marilyn* * Monroe*......classic beauties


----------



## chocokitty (Apr 26, 2007)

*Sanrio *(Hello Kitty) would be super sweet.  Also *Paul Frank *(Julius the monkey) or *Juicy Couture* would be very cool!!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_a hello kitty line would be smashing. but so would a betsey johnson.  i would like too see a disney couture line, with bambi. =]_

 

Betsey Johnson would rock!!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 26, 2007)

i would love to see some of these collections come to life!


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

Def Hello Kitty and Disney Princess...my 3yr old niece will def try and get into the makeup then!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2007)

I was just thinking about MAC and Disney Princesses today actually, what a great idea!  And the Disney Villians might be an even better idea.  
Heatherette would be a great designer for MAC to team up with, just think of the colors! 
Wow, I wish MAC people in the know were reading this, because these would be some awesome products. 

Oh and something inspired by the Wizard of Oz would also be really cool.  The geisha idea is a good one too.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

betsey, hello kitty and alexander Mc Queen!!!! love him.
MILK & methamorphose....any kind of japanese cult brand...oh Vivienne westwood!!!!Please some body listen to us LOL


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 29, 2007)

I think that it would be cool if they teamed up with Stella McCartney.


----------



## peanut (Apr 29, 2007)

MAC and Mac (as in Apple) = a match made in heaven!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 30, 2007)

You guys have awesome ideas! I agree Disney would be too cute. Tinkerbelle, the Princesses, etc. Anything with Gwen Stefani would be hot. And I have to suggest an Icons type collection with the legends. Marilyn Monroe could have a collection with red, red lipsticks, bombshell lashes, and blues and blacks in eyeshadow (her favs). Jean Harlow, Garbo, Betty Grable. Better yet- combine them all and call it the Legends Collection. Lol! I'm sure there's a ton of stars I'm missing, I'm just late for work. (darn specktra! j/k)


----------



## xmamax (May 5, 2007)

Hello Kitty and Betsey Johnson would both be great ones.


----------



## scarletmaeve (May 16, 2007)

I would love a fairy collection- like Tinkerbell.

On another forum someone mentioned Harry Potter- She was brilliant in that she had everything named and color storied (I dont want to steal her thunder in case she's on this forum too)- I would be so broke with this one!

And I was thinking a celebrate strong women line- Like Joan of arc, Grace O'Mally, Queen Elizabeth I, Jane Austin, Rosa Parks, Betsy Ross, Sacajawea, Cleopatra etc.


----------



## ette (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I think that it would be cool if they teamed up with Stella McCartney._

 
Yeah but she's so vegan, so the products would have to be all organic. She's more likely to team up with Dr. Haushka.


----------



## laura-doll (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_I was checking out the new Tokidoki for Smashbox collection and started thinking about who MAC should team up with next... too bad MAC didn't do Tokidoki... I think it woulda been super cute! We had the Zandra collection... and Y & Kei... Barbie...and others... but who would be YOUR ULTIMATE collaboration dream? 

Mine would be MAC for *Betsey Johnson*... or maybe even Harajuku Lovers. One I personally think would be cool, but would never happen... MAC for *Triple 5 Soul*! Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (my two loves together... one could dream)... makeup for the urban chicks..._

 

OMFG!!! yes harajuku
that would be fab
SOME1 PUT THE IDEA FORWARD TO MAC lool


----------



## laura-doll (May 16, 2007)

hello kitty
alexander mcqueen


----------



## glam8babe (May 17, 2007)

Playboy.. again and hello kitty! i think christina aguilera would be a good MAC model because shes so beautiful and young and wears hot makeup


----------



## rocking chick (May 18, 2007)

Cute characters like hello kitty,mickey mouse,tasmanian devil & barbie (again).


----------



## Graziella*K (May 18, 2007)

I'd love to see a :

- Hello Kitty collection
- Madonna and/or Kylie for icon collection ( though they're not old but they're definitely fashion/beauty icon that are in their 40s ! )
- a Disney characters inspired collection ( but not just for TLC this time ! )
- a retro/burlesque inspired collection with special packaging ( using for exemple Dita Von Teese as model and inspiration ! With a palette of smokey/neutral eyes and red lipsticks ! ) 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

Nicole Richie!


----------



## Hilly (May 18, 2007)

Elton John


----------



## user79 (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_john galliano for dior_

 
Yessssss! Although Pat McGrath does most of his shows for makeup and she's affiliated with Max Factor. That would be sooo cool though.

Not feeling the Hello Kitty suggestion AT ALL. Sorry.

MAC for Diesel would be cool, kind of the urban hip look. I like the Miss Sixty suggestion too.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 19, 2007)

I love the M A C & MAC idea.  Sounds ultimately 'right now'.
Betsey Johnson would be the best.  I can't think of any that you all didn't name.  McQueen, Galliano yes!!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 19, 2007)

I think Heatherette again, with a bigger, wilder collection. With Amanda Lepore as the visual! xD Lol that'd be insane.


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_john galliano for dior_

 
Since Dior has their own line of cosmetics, I have a feeling this wouldn't work out.


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 19, 2007)

i so second the madonna for mac...like her lastest album themed..the 70's....


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 19, 2007)

i love the idea of hello kitty! i would die for a cute little compact w/ hello kitty on it! omfg! or maybe mac and the pussycat dolls or even better madonna! but my ultimate fantasy would be dolce and gabbana. mmm, delicious!


----------



## AlarmAgent (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I think Heatherette again, with a bigger, wilder collection. With Amanda Lepore as the visual! xD Lol that'd be insane._

 
Yes, yes, yes!  Amanda Lepore is the absolute tops in my book.  She was along for the original Heatherette team-up, right?  I seem to recollect seeing a rather...risque video for it before, haha.

Hello Kitty would be quite cute, and anything really cutesy-poo I'd spend rediculous sums of money on.

  Just something kitschykitschykoo would be cool. 

Is the company that made Kewpie dolls still around?


----------



## Randy Rose (Jun 20, 2007)

Amanda Lepore is fun, although Sophia Lamar is always tops in my book. (Ha ha, I would live for a Sophia Icon Collection . . . the color story would consist of "Shitty" and "Crummy" . . . does anybody get the reference?)

Alarm Agent - has anyone ever told you that you look scarily like a secret Olsen Triplet?


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 20, 2007)

Harajuku would bankrupt the lot of us.....lol! but def a wish collection for me!! I'd love to see Madonna and I'd also love to see a collection reminiscent of Art Deco style - not sure who they could use as an icon though - maybe a combination Greta Garbo, Mae West and Rita Hayworth!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlarmAgent* 

 
_Yes, yes, yes! Amanda Lepore is the absolute tops in my book. She was along for the original Heatherette team-up, right? I seem to recollect seeing a rather...risque video for it before, haha._

 
I do believe she came into a room with a big vanity mirror, completely nude (except for some high heels), and prompty applied pink lipstick as opera music played. The music started to get a little bit more beaty, and she started to overapply, putting it outside her lips. Then she went crazy and started covering her face as she started wildly moving about. She started dancing around the room, completely covered in the pink lipstick. At the end she was running down an empty street with a suitcase, and put it in the back of a car. Haha, it was pretty cool but so strange.

Was the _Heatherette_ lipstick the only piece of the Heatherette collection?


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 20, 2007)

I would like to see CeCe Winans as an icon.  Her make-up is awesome!!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 20, 2007)

I think....

MAC+Betsey Johnson









MAC+Juicy Couture





MAC+Disney





MAC+Emilio Pucci


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice ideas ladies!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 20, 2007)

Omg. Juicy MAC would be amazing!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree with Betsey and Juicy! i think disney is awesome too..like even disney movies ( as in POTC!!!!!)


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 24, 2007)

i totally agree with the ideas of having disney or hello kitty, but then again any of these collaborations sound amazing.


----------



## triccc (Jun 24, 2007)

heck yea for betsey and harajuku lovers.

or

An Alice in wonderland theme. 
or

*An 80s theme! *


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_heck yea for betsey and harajuku lovers.

or

An Alice in wonderland theme. 
or

*An 80s theme! *_

 
Alice in Wonderland
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would definately buy every single product. I hope someone in charge from mac is reading this thread


----------



## user46 (Jul 19, 2007)

HELLO KITTY for SURE.


----------



## Kristal (Nov 5, 2007)

BETSEY JOHNSON!!

omg i would die.
i love her.

hello kitty, juicy couture, and disney princess would be amazing also!


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 5, 2007)

I would love Hello Kitty.  I collect Hello Kitty purses and some other things.


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 5, 2007)

Bath & Body Works sells Alice in Wonderland and Hello Kitty pdoducts, at least in the store closest to me. But I know the smaller stores don't.

I would so love Betsey Johnson with MAC. I love her funky style.


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 7, 2007)

oooh a vivienne westwood theme with tartan packaging with skull and crossbones and orbs on them, maybe gwen stefani modeling the collection taht would be so hot!!! i would buy every single item!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_HELLO KITTY for SURE._

 
Sorry for the downer but Hello Kitty is teamed up with H&M in Europe. They have a cosmetics line with lipgloss and nailpolishes.

Mac should team up with Madonna for her 25th anniversary ( I may be gettting too ahead of myself). 
Other Collabo's: 
MAC & Jeremy Scott
MAC & Heatherette
MAC & Marchesa


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2007)

MAC+Emilio Pucci would be hot!  I wonder if they could do that considering they just paired up with Guerlain.  

I would love MAC+Cavalli


----------



## miss_emc (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I think Heatherette again, with a bigger, wilder collection. With Amanda Lepore as the visual! xD Lol that'd be insane._

 
It's happening! But no Amanda Lepore this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Due out March next year!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 24, 2007)

I reckon the Spice Girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOVE their catchy tunes!! Can't wait to get my hands on their tickets and go to their concert in 2008!


----------



## liv (Dec 24, 2007)

A few that have popped into my mind recently (excuse any repeats)

MAC for Missoni
MAC for Proenza Schouler
MAC for Chloe
MAC for Marc Jacobs

And I'd love a repromote of the Tint Toons for Disney since I missed out on them.  It would be neat to see a whole collection, as well.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_I reckon the Spice Girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMFAO!!  That would be awesome!

And here is me being a complete five-year old, but I think MAC should team up with Crayola just because I would love to see what they do with it!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_LMFAO!! That would be awesome!

And here is me being a complete five-year old, but I think MAC should team up with Crayola just because I would love to see what they do with it!_

 
agreed crayola would be so much fun, loads of bright colours.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Dec 24, 2007)

Maybe a Beyonce or Rihanna for mac collection

I know they are two "over exposed" people in general and I know they both have contracts with other make-up companies but I cant help but to love their styles... yes im brainwashed lol.

Beyonce's would be airy yet dramatic with colors like "Get Me Bodied", a fleshy pink  lipglass, and "Smokin' Creole" eyeshadow, a smoky bronze. Maybe a "Jigga baby" blush (lol). There would also be something like a cream called "Flaws and All" that helped to diminish hyper-pigmentation (something that a lot of woman of color experience). Sorta like a gentle fade cream.

Rihanna would be vibrant and include new liquid last liners like "Umbrella black" which would be black with a heap load of silver glitter. "Bajan Beauty" facial  bronzing spray (another product of my imagination).A new pigment "caribbean sunrise, and 2 shadow quads .. Robyn eyes, which is her first name (Rihanna is her middle name). It would have light, airy day time shadows. Rihanna eyes would be the other quad with more dramatic, show time type colors.

a girl can dream can she?


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 24, 2007)

NubianHoneii.. I'm lovin your ideas!! haha that was too cute!! Thats really a good idea though..they need to hire you as a creative director or something


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 24, 2007)

Gwen Stefani for sure!!

...and dare I say it, Posh Spice?


----------



## alygolightly (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Graziella*K* 

 
_I'd love to see a :

- Hello Kitty collection
- Madonna and/or Kylie for icon collection ( though they're not old but they're definitely fashion/beauty icon that are in their 40s ! )
- a Disney characters inspired collection ( but not just for TLC this time ! )
- a retro/burlesque inspired collection with special packaging ( using for exemple Dita Von Teese as model and inspiration ! With a palette of smokey/neutral eyes and red lipsticks ! ) 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo_

 
Yes, Madonna!  They can name the products after Madonna's songs. 

eg. Lucky Star, Ray of light, Like a Virgin


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 25, 2007)

All for a Gwen Stefanie line!!


----------



## karinaf (Dec 25, 2007)

Disney for sure!

It would be pretty blasphemous... but I say Mac for American Girl


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 25, 2007)

I 2nd Harajuku and Vivienne Westwood. God, that would totally make me broke.
Tim Burton would be... amazing.
A Gwen Stefani collection would be great too.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 25, 2007)

An Art Deco theme would rock my socks!

Very red lipsticks, lots of sexy liquid liners. The containers could be bakelite type material 

Google Image Result for http://www.moodindigonewyork.com/images/bakelite_group.jpg


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 26, 2007)

I would love to see a pop art collection and I would also love another playboy collection.


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 27, 2007)

i think harajuku lovers or lamb bcus i know it would be funky , galliano bcus i would love to see how embellished the packaging would be  , victoria beckham because i could imagine something striking, classic and clean, i would die to see marc jacobs just because he's my love, tim gunn because i truly think he is a style maven, and you know what oprah she's like royalty and i can imagine a very good turn out from women 20-60 becuase we all know what "oprah says go". oh and mary-kate she's stylish effortlessly and adventourous so i could imagine the same would go in a collection.
and i agree with the previous art deco would rock my socks maybe a tribute to lichtenstein or andy warhol, surrealism with cream based shadows, ella schiaparelli and her "shocking pink".


----------



## liv (Dec 27, 2007)

An Andy Warhol one would be neat, if they figured out a way to use his graphics on the cases, maybe have them be covered in the prints, not just printed on the tops.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jan 15, 2008)

omg i was gonna be like juicy couture! but it would prolly end up a lot like barbie loves mac, lots of pinks and greens.  But, I think maybe if Donatella Versace paired up with mac, we'd see tons of WILD ass colors, like bright lime greens, fushias, screaming yellows, just tons of miami-like colors. I would think that would be beeeeeautiful.  And I agree betsey johnson would be fabulous.


----------



## Ggxox (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Kitty and Betsey Johnson collections would be absolutely amazing. I would buy it all!!

xoxo


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 29, 2008)

D&G i would love it


----------



## KikiB (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I have been interested to see what an Indian designer would do because the Indian fashions are known for their bright colours and embellishments, so Manish Arora is one I am waiting for. 

I would be in 7th heaven if MAC collaborated with Alex Perry. I know it isn't likely since Alex's shows use mainly Napoleon Perdis cosmetics...but a makeup collection could be inspired by their spring 07 show alone: lots of brighter pastels, TONS of glitter, you name it.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 30, 2008)

I say Tracy Reese, Betsey Johnson, or Patricia Field


----------



## nadiya (Apr 30, 2008)

Love the idea of Hello Kitty or Alice in Wonderland.

I also think a confectionary brand would be cute.


----------



## rocking chick (Apr 30, 2008)

I got a few in mind:

Prada 
Mui Mui
Louis Vuitton
Gucci


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 30, 2008)

I want to see Bape & Disney again. Not because I missed out, but because those collections weren't that great..I would love to see at least the princesses! I really love the idea of Tim Burton! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Betsey Johnson would be killer too


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 30, 2008)

I think Disney would be really cool! I'd also like to see Hello Kitty and DG!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ggxox* 

 
_Hello Kitty and Betsey Johnson collections would be absolutely amazing. I would buy it all!!

xoxo_

 
Of topic - I love you siggy!  BNTBTBB is such and awesome brand.  Wish we had it in the States.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 30, 2008)

Betsey Johnson - I have a feeling they will in the future, my gut just tells me so. lol

A Bollywood theme - that would rock my socks. I would buy the entire collection 5x! LMAO

Pussy Cat Dolls theme with dolls included!!


----------



## soulstar (Apr 30, 2008)

I definitely agree MAC with BETSEY JOHNSON (my faaave)!!!


----------



## choozen1ne (Apr 30, 2008)

MAC and Gwen Stefani or LAMB would be killer , and MAC and Christina Loubation or D&G or Roberto Cavalli would be to die for !


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't believe Gwen Stefani has yet to do a makeup line with anyone.  Come on MAC, scoop her up!!

Betsey Johnson would also be fab, the collex would be wild!!


----------



## breeknee (Apr 30, 2008)

*Swarovski for MAC * - I'm thinking something simple, like tiny swarovski crystals making up the MAC logo and maybe some kind of process to grind them into a powder and add them into makeup - like Makeup Forever Diamonds Forever or Bare Escentuals Diamond powder - adding it to lipsticks, powders, eyeshadow, etc. 

Perhaps a Zoo collection - not necessary a team up idea but a collection idea - it could benefit wildlife preserves or animal rights foundations, be completely cruelty free and have packaging like the animals that inspired it. I'm thinking a giraffe print bronzer (the actual product would have a giraffe print) and maybe a Zebra liner with white on one side and black on the other, a peacock or parrot themed quad, etc.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_
A Bollywood theme_


----------



## sofabean (May 1, 2008)

andy warhol, gwen stefani, and roy lichtenstein!!! go pop art!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 1, 2008)

Donatella Versace & Tim Burton... WOW! I totally never would have thought of that.

I know you guys all went for the crazy ass colors, but what about a really elegant collection with Vera Wang? Too muted?

What about Jean-Paul Gaultier?


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

some ideas:

MAC and...
-Biba
-Betsey Johnson (echoing 93480358 other people)
-Vivienne Westwood (saw this mentioned once or twice)
-Emanuel Ungaro
-Christian Lacroix
-Tuleh

spokespeople:
-Gwen Stefani
-Alison Goldfrapp
-Kylie Minogue

I don't say Madonna because Madonna has teamed up with H&M TWICE and the stuff didn't sell well.

also if you don't know these designers look up their shows on Style.com


----------



## _ohmygosh (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mixxi* 

 
_I'd love MAC to team up with Betsey Johnson! That's such a great idea..
Maybe Immodesty Blaze too if anyone knows her. She's a burlesque dancer and I think she was on America's Next Top Model once demonstrating something. She's not thaat famous though but she's hot and I know she's not huge or anything but she's like a size 14 so she'll fit into the all sizes category 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
ETA: Haha what I'd truely love is MAC to team up with one of my favorite old school 80's hair metal bands like Motley Crue or Poison! That would be awesome and I bet it'd be a nice makeup range as well._

 
Motley Crue's one of my favourite bands!

Uhm I'd also like to see a Disney Princess collection


----------



## melizzle (May 5, 2008)

bratz dolls!!!!! disney, anime, betsey johnson, hello kitty! anything cute n girly!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobynG1* 

 
_Ohh, Paul Frank would be so cute. And any Sanrio. Or Uglydolls or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no you didn't take it back to paul frank. i used to obsess over the notebooks, pencils, erasers, everything.


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

MAC should team up with Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can dream can't I?!?!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (May 6, 2008)

D&G would be amazing!


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'd love to see a collaboration with Tim Burton.  And someone in another thread before suggested Disney villians, which I thought was an awesome idea._

 
OMG Tim Burton would be rad!


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (May 6, 2008)

Harajuku Girls would be awesome, just not Paris Hilton!!


----------



## igswonderworld (May 24, 2008)

Man.. Gwen, Pucci, Missoni, Betsey Johnson all get my vote!!!!

now I nominate: Matthew Williamson OR Viktor&Rolf

Honorable Mentions go to Ungaro, Philip Treacy, Hussein Chalayan, Rochas and Paco Rabanne for the designs of the boxes 

and maybe a gossip girl line?? I mean there's a lot of make up going on over there?? - ok I'm obsessed lately, I know, I know.. "sigh"

and is it too wrong to ask for John Galliano, even he's from the house of Dior? I would buy EVERY piece by that collection..


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_OMG Tim Burton would be rad!_

 
Yeah....he's full of crazy ideas! Edward Scissorhands, Nightmare Before Christmas, etc. I actually randomly met him in Venice, Italy! He was just walking around with some groceries (i'm not sure if he was living there at the time) & i got to take a pic with him! 

Disney Villans & Disney Princesses would be fab too! Or even a MOB themed one LOL like the Sopranos? Ok, i'm too obsessed with that show.

Too bad they didn't make a Sex and the City Collection for the release of the movie. That would've been amazing!!!

And i still want a Wizard of Oz themed collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 24, 2008)

I nominate.....me!  I'm just throwing it out there MAC.


----------



## TDoll (May 24, 2008)

I would looove to see Hello Kitty or Disney Princesses...that would be AWESOME!! What about Missoni?? I could see the cool zig zag designs now...


----------



## illini2008 (May 25, 2008)

I would love a Bollywood themed collection!


----------



## tchristi (May 26, 2008)

MARC JACOBS, teaming up with mac would be out this world, and be the best collaboration ever.


----------



## glamdoll (May 26, 2008)

Gwen Stefani and Betsey Johnson!! That would be awesome.


----------



## NatalieMT (May 27, 2008)

For my business studies coursework on marketing earlier on in the year I focused on MAC and how I would market a limited edition collection. I chose to create packaging with the Louis Vuitton logo, because I love it. I'd definitely like to see that come to life rather than just be stuck on my paper!





















I also agree with everyone who says Hello Kitty. That'd be so cute and so bright, with lots of bubblegum pink and candy pastels.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_For my business studies coursework on marketing earlier on in the year I focused on MAC and how I would market a limited edition collection. I chose to create packaging with the Louis Vuitton logo, because I love it. I'd definitely like to see that come to life rather than just be stuck on my paper!






















I also agree with everyone who says Hello Kitty. That'd be so cute and so bright, with lots of bubblegum pink and candy pastels._

 
Exactly what I imagined - that would be so fab! But I could see it selling out really fast. I also love the Hello Kitty idea that everyone mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds kind of silly but they could do a collection of classic film stars/singers, where the products are named after them. Such as a 'Monroe' lippy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or even present day actresses/actors and singers.


----------



## LatinaRose (May 27, 2008)

That's beautiful!! But LV would never put their logo on something that retails for MAC prices unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely would be hotness tho.


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 27, 2008)

MAC should team up with Jeremy Scott!
Bring back some edge


----------



## chameleonmary (May 27, 2008)

Christian Siriano, I am obsessed with him at the moment!

For a rock edge, maybe a band like Poison or Motley Crue; we need to embrace the glam rock 80s again!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2008)

Maybe Angelina Jolie.


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 27, 2008)

hello kitty would be absoulutley amazing. i would buy every single piece, even if i broke the bank!!

betsy johnson would be cool
but Juicy sounds like an awesome one too


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 27, 2008)

also harajuku girls would be so cutee


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 28, 2008)

I think that a mac should do something like an anniversary collection where they re-release the first line they ever did exactly like they released it. lol

Hmmm...in 86 I was 3. lol so yeah that would be really cool.


----------



## JustDivine (May 29, 2008)

GALLIANO.................PLEASE!!!!!!!!

I would hit that up in an instant!!!


----------



## stellastar (May 29, 2008)

hello everybody, i reckon a bollywood theme is the way to go, with sari  inspired packaging and paisley patterns. it would look gorgeous!!


----------



## spectrolite (May 29, 2008)

Jean Paul Gaultier
Prince
Bjork
Tim Burton
Frank Miller
Natacha Atlas
Rachel Brice
Joshua Davis (Joshua Davis | Studios » gallery)
Kozyndan (kozyndan: we give you good things!)
Yoshiaki Kowajiri
Daft Punk! >_<

Any of those would make me happy.


----------



## MadameXK (May 29, 2008)

I've def thought a lot about this...
Courtney Love
Tim Burton
Marilyn Manson
Jean Paul Gaultier
Playboy (I'm sure it already has its own make up line, though)
Rocky Horror, somehow..
Suicide Girls
Victoria Beckham
Thierry Mugler
Balmain


----------



## makeupmadb (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_I've def thought a lot about this...
Courtney Love
Tim Burton
Marilyn Manson
Jean Paul Gaultier
Playboy (I'm sure it already has its own make up line, though)
Rocky Horror, somehow..
Suicide Girls
Victoria Beckham
Thierry Mugler
Balmain_

 
 MAC actually teamed up with Playboy I believe last year, and yes they do have their own cosmetics line


----------



## greatscott2000 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_I've def thought a lot about this...
Courtney Love
Tim Burton
Marilyn Manson
Jean Paul Gaultier
Playboy (I'm sure it already has its own make up line, though)
Rocky Horror, somehow..
Suicide Girls
Victoria Beckham
Thierry Mugler
Balmain_

 
MAC teamed up with Rocky Horror and made an LE lipstick.


----------



## MadameXK (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_MAC teamed up with Rocky Horror and made an LE lipstick._

 
Oh really? What season??


----------



## lsperry (May 29, 2008)

According to this post and thread a lipstick was given out at the 2000 Broadway opener.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I came across this on eBay and I dont' think it's a fake b/c that's too big a claim to make... I couldn't find anything on it thru search, so I was wondering if anyone else had heard about this before?  The seller says it was given out as an exclusive at the 2000Broadway opener and it's called Rocker Horror Red._

 
Here’s the thread: http://specktra.net/f165/rocky-horro...97/#post940185


----------



## maclove1 (May 29, 2008)

britney spears ,im going to call mac today and ask them to team up with britney spears i love her and they would sell billons


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 29, 2008)

i second the hello kitty....i feel like it's definately do-able!!! I'm kind of upset that I know every collection for the rest of the year because now I can't wait until next year to see what else they come up with!!


----------



## lsperry (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_I'm kind of upset that I know every collection for the rest of the year because now I can't wait until next year to see what else they come up with!!_

 
Are you sure? From reading the blog and other sources, there's more to come!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Harajuku Lovers


----------



## User93 (Jun 26, 2008)

I love Ashanti and i think she would be great for a MAC promo. Extremely feminine, sexy and seducing, she has such a style! Gentle glittery colours, soft and feminine.


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 23, 2008)

I am still waiting for MAC to team up w/ Gwen Stefani! ah! She use to be a MAC Girl! Why has this not happened? It would be amazing, I know she has her signatured look , but just for it being her i would buy it!


----------



## User49 (Jul 23, 2008)

I totally agree. I wish they would team up with her! They could do a porcelain beauties range! I sometimes find NW15 or NC15 still too dark!! 

I'd also really love to see Mac team up with Ru Paul again, I think he's great!

And maybe *MADONNA*!!! ;0) The queen of transforming her look!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 23, 2008)

Sophie Ellis-Bextor would have been one of my first choices, but she's working for Rimmel at the moment. I also don't know how well-known she is outside of the UK?






I would also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a Munsters collection! I don't know how wearable the products would be (green foundation, anyone?), but I would still be all over them for sure. I would love to see Lily as a MAC girl.


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tokidoki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would buy EVERYTHING if it had the Tokidoki logo (heart with crossbones underneath) on the packaging.........


----------



## kylam (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_I would love a broadway theme. Either hairspray or wicked would be amaing._

 

Wicked has already had a makeup set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stila got it a few years back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playbill News: Menzel and Chenoweth Take Part in Wicked Make-up Launch

http://www.fragrantname.com/images/stilamakekit01.jpg (Glinda set)

Couldn't find a picture of the Elphaba set sorry!


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

Betsey Johnson
Victoria Beckham
Gwen Stefani


----------



## txchiclady (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh and Hello Kitty


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

My vote goes to the entire Disney collection, maybe Disney princesses. Or some Jungle-coloured Disney collection would be great. 

Paris Hilton-collection would be so lol!


----------



## lcristina (Aug 1, 2008)

With Britney!

It would be tackylicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juicy Couture would be amaaaazing!


----------



## EvilinaDM101 (Aug 1, 2008)

HELLOKITTY hands down would be FANTASTIC AND the Disney idea friggin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AWESOME!! 

Disney Cosmo uses MAC cosmetics on the Disney Brides!! Why not a MAC and Disney collaboration?! I would be SOLD on it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Betsey Johnson and Tarina Tarantino would also be ALOT of fun!!!


----------



## nleslie (Aug 3, 2008)

HARAJUKU!!!
That is totally brilliant!

Vivienne Westwood would be pretty neat, with all her crazy colors.

OH!
And Kat Von D. Hello!


----------



## red (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_And maybe *MADONNA*!!! ;0) The queen of transforming her look!!!_

 
I agree with Madonna, she's the one that initially placed Mac on the map years ago when they were first starting out. And all the products in the collection follows one of her song titles, naturally the bright bold red eyeshadow would be named "like a virgin" ;-)

but my favorite is Hello Kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --- here they can bring back All Girl


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 5, 2008)

Victoria Beckham
Lauren Conrad
Whitney Port
Madonna
Amy Winehouse
Gwen Stefanie


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 7, 2008)

I would love a Victoria Beckham collection.  I would also like to see Rihanna do a MAC collection.  I love her style.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay. Betsey Johnson collab with MAC.
I would die and go straight to heaven. That would be my ultimate collection.


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the Hello Kitty is going to happen, check out the New York Magazine and they said they couldn't get a denial that will have a collorabation in 2009.


----------



## MzFit (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I think the Hello Kitty is going to happen, check out the New York Magazine and they said they couldn't get a denial that will have a collorabation in 2009._

 
OMG I love Hello Kitty I am buying it all site unseen better the pretty packaging


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Aug 10, 2008)

love the idea of Hello Kitty, L.A.M.B and Tim Burton! I can just see a Corpse bride collection of blues and reds..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Some reason I'm not so big on the disney one, it seems like overkill if they release a collection with all the disney characters in one go...I would prefer it more if they did separate collections, like a Little mermaid collection, then a Pochahuntus collection cause they can have more different colour themes..


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 10, 2008)

I just thought of an awesome collection... M.A.C. for Hellz Bellz!!! Oooohhh I'd die!!! I love Hellz Bellz!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 10, 2008)

juicy and/or moschino, pls. the packaging could have little scottie dogs and geese, respectively...oh i would enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2008)

I want a new huge Playboy collection


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_juicy and/or moschino, pls. the packaging could have little scottie dogs and geese, respectively...oh i would enjoy!_

 
Oh Juicy would be amazing!


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'd love to see a collaboration with Tim Burton. And someone in another thread before suggested Disney villians, which I thought was an awesome idea._

 
i think they are both awesome.
i luv fairytales esp alice in wonderland.
a collection with a dark edge fairy tales gone naughty


----------



## aziajs (Sep 14, 2008)

The Blonds!


----------



## doll.face (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with the Betsey idea or something with Gwen Stefani such as the Harajuku Lovers. All the girls would look so cute on compacts! Disney princesses would be great or Minnie Mouse! I guess all of this can be called "childish" but I think the majority of us think it's cute, regardless of our age. I feel like it can cater to a lot of us as women. All leopard print stuff would rock! Full on leopard packaging! 

I was hoping that for the Hello Kitty collection they would do all the original characters. I think colored compacts would be awesome. Purple for Pocchaco or pink for Spottie Dottie.

A glitter line! All the packaging be super glittery (where it wouldn't come off). Even original mac packaging with just a black glittery look would look cool.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

I know this might be a little out there but a collection with Kim Kardashian. It would definitely sell out.


----------

